# Oregon bars & chain



## coastalfaller (Aug 24, 2011)

Any one else out there finding the Oregon bars and chain not lasting as long as they used to? We grind our chains and both grind and squeeze our bars, but they're just not lasting nearly as long as they used to. Switched to Stihl chain (it pains me to admit that!) and Tsumura bars and find we're getting alot longer life again. Just curious if anyone else has noticed the same thing. Hope all is well!


----------



## Samlock (Aug 24, 2011)

I did quit buying Oregon a couple of years ago. Too many snapped out chains in row. I've used Stihl chains ever since. Until last Saturday in a local store they had a bargain I couldn't refuse: 3 Oregon chains for a price of 1 Stihl chain. I thought why not, if two of them breaks and one is a valid one, I'm still winning. They cut well anyhow.

Let's see.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Any one else out there finding the Oregon bars and chain not lasting as long as they used to? We grind our chains and both grind and squeeze our bars, but they're just not lasting nearly as long as they used to. Switched to Stihl chain (it pains me to admit that!) and Tsumura bars and find we're getting alot longer life again. Just curious if anyone else has noticed the same thing. Hope all is well!


 
It seems like sometimes they're okay and other times they're not. I bought two Oregon bars at the same time, one of them wore like it was made of tinfoil, the other one is still in good shape. The usage on both was about equal, cutting conditions were identical.

Oregon chains are about the same. I've been trying to retire so I quit buying rolls of chain and just buy loops. Sometimes they're good, sometimes they're not. I buy from Bailey's and Madsens and it doesn't seem to make any difference..I'll get three or four good chains and then a couple that just don't hold up or hold an edge like they should. I don't have any fancy mathematical figures or scientific evidence of this but the lack of consistency is really apparent.

I always kinda knew what to expect from Oregon products. Now it's a crap shoot.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 24, 2011)

I always bought Oregon chain, it was very consistent, their bars were good too. I have nothing new so I can't offer a comparison.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't think I've bought any Oregon bars new; however, I have several which can't be more'n a couple of years old, and they seem fine. No trouble with the chain that I can directly blame on the chain itself, either. 

Can't go wrong with Stihl and Tsumura, either, though.


----------



## slowp (Aug 24, 2011)

When I switched bars on Twinkle, I did not like the way the red OREGON graphics looked on the orange and white saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 24, 2011)

Tsumura bars seem to wear as good as cannon. I've got one that has 50 tanks or so run on it and it doesn't need dressing yet. The last oregon chain I bought did good. I split a roll of stihl with another guy and it is holding up about the same.


----------



## paccity (Aug 24, 2011)

i run both oregon and stihl bars & rolls , nothing realy different between the two as far as ware goes, but the powermatches seem alittie flexer than the stihls. but the groundies can thrash anything.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 24, 2011)

slowp said:


> When I switched bars on Twinkle, I did not like the way the red OREGON graphics looked on the orange and white saw.


 
:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 24, 2011)

Somewhere along the line, Oregon slipped up hard on the roller noses and bars.

I never really liked them, but they worked well enough not to hate them.

That changed a couple years back for me when a 24" power match I bought new locally, started wearing unevenly on one side but not the other, and then blew out a nose. Then another nose, and then another.
I chalked that up to one bad bar, and some sort of hiccup in China at the Oregon roller nose factory.

Oregon LGX has NEVER been worth a tinkers damn for me.
Plenty smooth and fast for a couple cuts right out of the box, and right off the file, but it's dog terd soft and not worth the angst.

Carlton and Bailys branded Carlton, is cheaper and holds up a hell of a lot better anyhow. Screw the vibration, it isn't noticed while wearing gloves anyhow. Might have to file it right out of the box though..

That's good to hear about the Tsumura bars.
With Oregon reducing Carlton bars to chineese made crap, and GB bieng spotty, it's good to know.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## mingo (Aug 24, 2011)

I always had a problem with the rails wearing right behind the tip on oregon bars. Really liked the gb titanium bar but are to find now.


----------



## Slamm (Aug 24, 2011)

We switched to Stihl chain and Stihl bars quite awhile ago and have since not had to deal with constantly stretching chain and getting dull too quickly.

The Stihl bars wear much better and no issues with the roller tips.
I have said for years, that Stihl chain is harder than Oregon files, as the files are a joke. I only use Stihl or Save-Edge files.

For production purposes, I have written off Oregon chain, bars and files, as a waste of money, as they are all three too soft for serious work, and certainly are not good in for hardwoods in harsh or dirty conditions.

My experience and opinion,

Sam


----------



## Rounder (Aug 24, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Any one else out there finding the Oregon bars and chain not lasting as long as they used to? We grind our chains and both grind and squeeze our bars, but they're just not lasting nearly as long as they used to. Switched to Stihl chain (it pains me to admit that!) and Tsumura bars and find we're getting alot longer life again. Just curious if anyone else has noticed the same thing. Hope all is well!


 
Same deal for me. Back to Stihl bars and Stihl chain - Sam


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 25, 2011)

Gologit said:


> It seems like sometimes they're okay and other times they're not. I bought two Oregon bars at the same time, one of them wore like it was made of tinfoil, the other one is still in good shape. The usage on both was about equal, cutting conditions were identical.
> 
> Oregon chains are about the same. I've been trying to retire so I quit buying rolls of chain and just buy loops. Sometimes they're good, sometimes they're not. I buy from Bailey's and Madsens and it doesn't seem to make any difference..I'll get three or four good chains and then a couple that just don't hold up or hold an edge like they should. I don't have any fancy mathematical figures or scientific evidence of this but the lack of consistency is really apparent.
> 
> I always kinda knew what to expect from Oregon products. Now it's a crap shoot.


 
Yep, I hear you, Bob, although now it seems more crap than not!


----------



## dave k (Aug 25, 2011)

After several years of not using Oregin chain I started using it in the last couple of months and have found it to be very good although I do seem to be going through it a little quicker than my normal Stihl. As for bars I bought my first two new Oregon in many years in the last couple of months also, a Husky branded 24" and a 28" Pro lite, the 24" seems to be wearing fairly fast compared to a Stihl ES and the 28" is still awaiting use as the saw it was bought for seems to have got lost on it's way from Canada !


----------



## austinwisetx (Aug 25, 2011)

Oregon bars and chain are really good quality. Thanks.


----------



## floyd (Aug 25, 2011)

I had trouble wearing right behind the tip as well. I bumped alot of knots using that part of the bar. So did everyone else for that matter.


I bet if you asked they would have had one in grey. That wouldn't clash as much as the red.


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 25, 2011)

What we've been finding, is like Bob alluded to, the chains just don't seem to hold their edge nearly as well as in the past. We run 36" bars and even with normal bar maintenance, the rails just don't hold up, causing the bars to wander in the cut. Those of you guys in bigger timber will know the frustration this causes!!!

Thanks to everyone for their replies!


----------



## mingo (Aug 25, 2011)

When the nose blows apart on the oregon bar the bearing like to get jammed into the the rails. Never really had that trouble with the GB they would smoke alot but stay together.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a few old Oregon bars with the 3 rivet tip. Those old bars feel substantially stronger than the new. .


----------



## stihl 440 (Aug 25, 2011)

mingo said:


> When the nose blows apart on the oregon bar the bearing like to get jammed into the the rails. Never really had that trouble with the GB they would smoke alot but stay together.


 
Thats my expirences as well.....occasionally a GB tip will come apart on me but mainly you will put one new tip in a GB its whole life....well i do anyway. And i run them till the drive links rub the bottom of the groove...as do alot of guys around here.


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 25, 2011)

All the same on the bars here. I've felt unsatisfied for a little while, but hesitate on the Stihl bars since the tips are 2X the cost of the Oregon. I hoped the Oregon Pro was better but Madsen's has told me its the same bar, just prettier (true that!). I just ran a cannon today for my first day and it felt very good but yes its heavy heavy enough that I could tell the difference. And, as I had heard, it does run hot. But man its nice quality. I would totally try a Tsumura bar.

I would get about 2 1/2 months out of a bar (34" is what I run, I'm 6'3" it suits me well) and usually have to replace tips one time.

As far as chain, I think that I wiil say the Stihl is probably better but I haven't run any in a few years. As is typical with a number of my preferences, the half skip square grind is not available through my saw shop's distributor, even as a roll. I just got 15 loops of 75ck in the mail so I'll be running this Oregon more going forward. Happy to have moved on with the bar, feel ok with the chain though.


----------



## ryan_marine (Aug 25, 2011)

No more oregon anything for me. Just not worth my time or money. Both of my 066's have ate their bars in a day. I use stihl bars and chain. My local dealer is matching prices with online companies. 

Ray


----------



## coastalfaller (Aug 25, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> All the same on the bars here. I've felt unsatisfied for a little while, but hesitate on the Stihl bars since the tips are 2X the cost of the Oregon. I hoped the Oregon Pro was better but Madsen's has told me its the same bar, just prettier (true that!). I just ran a cannon today for my first day and it felt very good but yes its heavy heavy enough that I could tell the difference. And, as I had heard, it does run hot. But man its nice quality. I would totally try a Tsumura bar.
> 
> I would get about 2 1/2 months out of a bar (34" is what I run, I'm 6'3" it suits me well) and usually have to replace tips one time.
> 
> As far as chain, I think that I wiil say the Stihl is probably better but I haven't run any in a few years. As is typical with a number of my preferences, the half skip square grind is not available through my saw shop's distributor, even as a roll. I just got 15 loops of 75ck in the mail so I'll be running this Oregon more going forward. Happy to have moved on with the bar, feel ok with the chain though.


 
Hey Joe!

Yeah, we had a few of the Tsumura light weight bars when they first came out, found the inserts popped out, which, again, caused binding in the cut. Seems like that problem has been fixed now, they seem pretty good, happy so far!


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 25, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> Yeah, we had a few of the Tsumura light weight bars when they first came out, found the inserts popped out, which, again, caused binding in the cut. Seems like that problem has been fixed now, they seem pretty good, happy so far!


 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madhatte (Aug 25, 2011)

... and I still think the Sugi Haras, at about a hunnert bones a pop, are the best bang for the buck around. I do wish they'd sell 'em better, though...


----------



## mingo (Aug 26, 2011)

The worst bar I ever bought was the Frostbite it lasted about 2 weeks. I have a couple 
Woodland Pro (Cannon) which I like, they are a bit heavier though.


----------



## gallegosmike (Aug 27, 2011)

I am just a firewood hack, but cut in really dirty conditions. Oregon bars and chains just do not cut it... They are soft as dog poop! I use woodland pro/carlton and stihl chains. I use carlton german made bars and GB aussie made bars. I've got a nice stash of GB bars! But I do not what I use once they are all gone! 

What happened to oregon bars and chain? They figure that they have the market cornered in the US and they can let the quality slip? If they kill off carlton chain, I guess I will be using stihl chains, my wallet is going be hurting. 

Mike


----------



## mingo (Sep 9, 2011)

I tried carlton chain quite a few years ago. Liked the way it cut but had trouble with breaking in the snow. Just use oregon jgx and ckx sometimes the chain will only last a week.


----------

